# What is TSW?  Put over lacquer friction polish?



## amheck (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi gang,

I am a fairly new turner.  I would like to be able to finish some pens to sell.  In the mean time before I try to tackle the CA finish, I was thinking of trying the PSI lacquer-based friction polish.  Right now I'm using Shellawax and want something more durable.  I've searched and found that a number of users are using lacquer with good results, so I think I'm set there.  But I've seen a few references to TSW - it's applied over the lacquer finish.  What exactly is TSW?

Thanks!
Aaron


----------



## BogBean (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Aaron,
Welcome to the group. TSW is made by one of our members (Lou). Here is a link for you...

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3177


----------



## BogBean (Mar 14, 2005)

Aaron,
Here is another link for you to check out...

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4255


----------



## amheck (Mar 14, 2005)

Chuck,

Thanks!  and thanks!

Aaron


----------



## melogic (Mar 14, 2005)

Aaron,
This (TSW) is really good stuff. I am getting ready to place my second order of it. I went back and put it on the pens that I already had turned before I received my first batch and I have been using it on all of my new pens. The overall feel and looks of the pens are much much better than before TSW. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## amheck (Mar 14, 2005)

Mark, just for kicks, I'll ask...what finish are you using first, before the TSW?  Just curious.


----------



## Gary (Mar 14, 2005)

Aaron, You might want to check out Renaissance Wax. It's an excellent product that has been used by woodturners for many years, and it is far less costly. Here's a link to one vendor that carries it:

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Craft_Supplies_USA_Pen_Kits5.htm


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Mar 14, 2005)

I've been using TSW for some time and recommend it.  It can be used on the finished pen and on the metal parts as well - similar to how you would Ren Wax.  You'll be hard-pressed to leave a fingerprint on the pen that is finished with TSW.

With any finish or polish, you may have to evaluate different products side-by-side and decide which are right for you and at a price acceptable to you.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amheck_
> <br />Hi gang,
> 
> I am a fairly new turner.  I would like to be able to finish some pens to sell.  In the mean time before I try to tackle the CA finish, I was thinking of trying the PSI lacquer-based friction polish.  Right now I'm using Shellawax and want something more durable.  I've searched and found that a number of users are using lacquer with good results, so I think I'm set there.  But I've seen a few references to TSW - it's applied over the lacquer finish.  What exactly is TSW?
> ...



Aaron,

I use mostly the Enduro Poly finish as I could not seem to get friction polish to last very long at all for me.  I have used both Ren Wax and TSW as a final finish over the Enduro.  As to cost, both figure out to about the same, and as you use only a miniscule amount, any difference in cost is, IMHO, neglible.  I prefer my pens and fingers to smell of coconut rather than petroleum distillate so I use TSW.  Others mileage may vary. []


----------



## Fleabit (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Gary (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



TSW @ Pens of Color: 1/2 oz. = $8.99

Renaissance Wax @ BB's: 1/2 oz. = $3.99

Both figure out to about the same?


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Mar 14, 2005)

So Aaron, did we answer your question about what TSW is?


----------



## JimGo (Mar 14, 2005)

Aaron,
From a more technical perspective, its a high-purity carnauba wax with some other stuff thrown in for good measure.  If you do a search Lou posted a hint as to its contents a few weeks back.


----------



## timdaleiden (Mar 14, 2005)

Is TSW also sold as a car wax?


----------



## JimGo (Mar 14, 2005)

lol...not yet, but now that you've put the bug in Lou's ear, we'll see!


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdaleiden_
> <br />Is TSW also sold as a car wax?


No, Tim.  I can't produce it economically enough to use as a car wax.


----------



## timdaleiden (Mar 15, 2005)

This must be one of those weird things that happens sometimes. I was searching for information on Carnauba wax, and I ran across these sites. I thought maybe Lou had branched off into car waxes as well. 

http://www.thecarwashtimes.com/catalog_topoftheline_trade_secret_carauba_wax.htm


http://www.topoftheline.com/toltradcarwa.html


----------



## JimGo (Mar 15, 2005)

Tim,
Very interesting!  Maybe Lou will weigh in soon! 

BTW, if you're looking for info on car detailing, check out http://www.Autopia.org.  Great site!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Gary,

Here's an interesting link to follow. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3977&whichpage=1#34431 [:0]

What I meant is that since you use so little material the difference in cost is neglible.  Forgive me if my opinions are inconsistent.

What


----------



## amheck (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_Ludwigsen_
> <br />So Aaron, did we answer your question about what TSW is?



Yep, I think I'm all set.  I'm going to order some TSW today.  When I was searching, I found a lot of mention of "TSW", I just couldn't find out exactly what it was.  I had guessed it was some sort of wax, but didn't know for sure.  But it does seem to be popular and I am really looking forward to getting some and trying it out.

thanks again group!  And props to Lou - he's been most helpful.

Aaron


----------



## jdavis (Mar 15, 2005)

Welcome Aaron. Finishes are a matter of choice.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 15, 2005)

Aaron,
This might also be helpful in the future:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4227


----------

